# Sticky  National Cancer Institute and Thyca



## Andros

National Cancer Institute.

http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/pdq/treatment/thyroid/Patient/page1

The above is really really awesome; at the very least, scan it.

ThyCa: Thyroid Cancer
Survivors' Association, Inc.

Link............

http://www.thyca.org/index.htm


----------



## Octavia

I'd like to add another helpful link to this thread...this one has some frequently asked questions about thyroid cancer, along with answers. Actually, the site has much more than a good Q&A... take a look when you have some time.

http://www.checkyourneck.com/About-Thyroid-Cancer/What-is-it#thyroidcommon

Here's another fantastic informational website:

http://www.endocrinesurgerync.com/Endocrine_Surgery_NC/THYROID.html


----------



## Andros

Octavia said:


> I'd like to add another helpful link to this thread...this one has some frequently asked questions about thyroid cancer, along with answers. Actually, the site has much more than a good Q&A... take a look when you have some time.
> 
> http://www.checkyourneck.com/About-Thyroid-Cancer/What-is-it#thyroidcommon


Thank you Octavia. You have been doing some really good research here of late and thank you so much for sharing these excellent finds w/us!


----------



## nodakmom

I'll add one too. This is one that was recommended by my endo.

http://www.hormone.org/Thyroid/index.cfm

The thyca.org site is wonderful, I got so much information from it and felt empowered going into this battle. It has that great free LID cookbook too.


----------



## Octavia

Thanks, nodakmom! (And I agree - that thyca LID cookbook is a life-saver!)


----------



## Andros

nodakmom said:


> I'll add one too. This is one that was recommended by my endo.
> 
> http://www.hormone.org/Thyroid/index.cfm
> 
> The thyca.org site is wonderful, I got so much information from it and felt empowered going into this battle. It has that great free LID cookbook too.


Holy cats; thank you and thanks to your doctor. What a rarity for a doctor to send someone to the 'net!!


----------

